# كيف خلق النور في اليوم الاول والشمس في اليوم الرابع ؟ تك



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]eved 2009-10-15.[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     [/FONT] *كيف خلق النور في اليوم الاول والشمس في اليوم الرابع ؟ تك **1*
*Holy_bible_1*


 
*الشبهة * 


 
*قال القس الفاضل *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*: * 
*قال المعترض*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*: *[/FONT]*ورد في تكوين *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*1: 3 *[/FONT]*وقال الله*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*: *[/FONT]*ليكن نور فكان نور وفي تكوين *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*1: 14 *[/FONT]*وقال الله لتكن أنوار في جَلَد السماء *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*, *[/FONT]*ألم يخلق الله النور في آية *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*3  *[/FONT]*؟*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*!*[/FONT]
*وللرد نقول*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*: *[/FONT]*الذي يعترض بهذا يكشف جهله العلمي، فكل من درس عن الغيوم السديمية التي يعرفها كل علماء الفلك يدرك أنه كانت هناك عصور أنوار كونية قبل أن تتشكل الشمس*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*, *[/FONT]*فكانت أضواء الغيوم السديمية تضيء الكون*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*,*[/FONT]


 
*الحق أن **جناب **القس عبدالنور هو الذى يكشف **عن *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]***** *[/FONT]*العلمى للأسباب الأتية*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*: *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*(1) *[/FONT]*فالغيوم السديمية لم يسبق وجودها  الشمس  و إنما  كان تشكلها معاصراً لها فى السماء الدخانية *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*. *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*(2) *[/FONT]*الغيوم السديمية هذه تختلف عن نجم الشمس و لا تسبب إختلاف الليل و النهار ، كما أن تعاقب اليل و النهار على الأرض  لم يحدث منذ البدء إلا بسبب الشمس بينما يزعم الكتاب المقدس أن الله عندما خلق النور الأول المزعوم هذا فصل بينه و بين الظلام و دعا ذلك النور نهاراً و الظلمة ليلاً و بذلك مر اليوم الأول فى الخلق كمساء و صباح يوماً واحداً *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*(( *[/FONT]*وَقَالَ اللهُ*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*:*[/FONT]*لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*» *[/FONT]*فَكَانَ نُورٌ ،وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*. *[/FONT]*وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*.*[/FONT]*وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَاراً وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*. *[/FONT]*وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً وَاحِداً*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*.*[/FONT][FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*)) *[/FONT]*تكوين *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*3:1-5*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*(3) *[/FONT]*يزعم القس  فى رده الخاطىء أساساً أنه كانت هناك عصور أنوار كونية قبل خلق الشمس مع أن النور المذكور خُلق فى اليوم الأول و الشمس خُلقت فى اليوم الرابع *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*(*[/FONT]*تكوين *[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*14:1) *[/FONT]*و قد عُلم أن القصة التوراتية  تفسر الستة أيام التى خلق الله فيها الكون بالأيام المتعارف عليها التى يتتابع فيها الليل و النهار و عقب كل يوم نقرأ*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*((*[/FONT]*و كان مساءً و صباحاً يوماً ثانياً*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*..*[/FONT]*ثالثاً*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*..*[/FONT]*رابعاً*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*..)) *[/FONT]*و إذا علمت أن الليل و النهار فى أول الأمر كانا أقصر بكثير من حالهما فى الوقت الحاضر يكون التناقض أكبر و أظهر*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*. *[/FONT] 
*فيجب على من يتعرض للمسائل العلمية أن يحترم التخصص و لا يتشدق بجهالات لا أساس لها من الصحة*[FONT=Arabic Transparent, serif]*.*[/FONT]


 
*الرد * 


 
*لغويا * 
*في العبري يوجد فرق بين نور اليوم الاول واليوم الرابع * 
*نور اليوم الاول اور  ونور اليوم الرابع مارواوت * 
*من قاموس سترونج * 
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*H216*[/FONT]
אור
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]'ôr[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]_ore_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]From [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H215[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_illumination_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] or (concretely) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_luminary_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] (in every sense, including [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_lightning_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_happiness_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], etc.): - bright, clear, + day, light (-ning), morning, sun.[/FONT]
*ومن قاموس برون * 
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*H216*[/FONT]
אור
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]'ôr[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*BDB Definition:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1) light[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1a) light of day[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1b) light of heavenly luminaries (moon, sun, stars)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1c) day-break, dawn, morning light[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1d) daylight[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1e) lightning[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1f) light of lamp[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1g) light of life[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1h) light of prosperity[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1i) light of instruction[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1j) light of face (figuratively)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1k) Jehovah as Israel’s light[/FONT]
*فالكلمه تعني ضوء نور لمعان طيف اضائه اضائه شفافه ضوء يوم او ضوء نهار او ضوء شمس او لمعان فضائي او ضوء حياه او تكوين ضوئي او ضوء وجه ويستخدم بمعني ضوء يهوه * 
*فهي تعبر عن الضوء فقط الضوء في ذاته وليس جسم مضيئ * 
*واستخدمت في العهد القديم **133 **مره بمعني ضوء وليس كنجم الشمس * 
*كلمة ماور*
*قاموس سترونج*
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*H3974*[/FONT]
מארה    מאורה    מאר    מאור
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]mâ'ôr  mâ'ôr  m[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]e[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]'ôrâh  m[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]e[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]'ôrâh[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]_(1,2)_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_maw-ore',_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_(3,4)_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_meh-o-raw'_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]From [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H215[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; properly a [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_luminous_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] body or [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_luminary_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], that is, (abstractly) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_light_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] (as an element); figuratively [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_brightness_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], that is, [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_cheerfulness_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; specifically a [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_chandelier: - _[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]bright, light.[/FONT]
*ومن قاموس برون * 
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*H3974*[/FONT]
מארה    מאורה    מאר    מאור
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]mâ'ôr  mâ'ôr  m[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]e[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]'ôrâh  m[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]e[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]'ôrâh[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]_(1,2)_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_maw-ore',_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_(3,4)_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_meh-o-raw'_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]From [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H215[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; properly a [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_luminous_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] body or [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_luminary_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], that is, (abstractly) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_light_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] (as an element); figuratively [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_brightness_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], that is, [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_cheerfulness_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; specifically a [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_chandelier: - _[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]bright, light.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*H3974*[/FONT]
מארה[FONT=Georgia, serif]/  [/FONT]מאורה[FONT=Georgia, serif]/  [/FONT]מאר[FONT=Georgia, serif]/  [/FONT]מאור
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]mâ'ôr[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  /  [/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]me'ôrâh[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*BDB Definition:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1) light, luminary[/FONT]
*وتعني جسم مضيئ وضوء نابع من جسم وليس من طيف ولمعان ونور ولمعان * 
*فهي تطلق علي النور والجسم المنير او العاكس للنور * 


 
*علميا * 
*ساتماشي اليوم مع نظرية الانفجار الاولي **( **مع بعض التحفظ علي تطبيقها لان هناك اشياء كثيره تؤكد الخالق وليس فقط التطور **) * 
*والثلاث نقاط التي ذكرها المعترض خطا للاتي * 
*1 **يقول عن الغيوم السديميه انها لم يسبق وجودها الشمس وتكوينها صاحبت الشمس وهذا خطا لان الشمس تكونت من الغيوم السديميه بحركة دوران وتخلخل في السحب السديميه**. **فكيف تكون الشمس تكونت من السحب السديميه ولكن السحب السديميه لا تسبق الشمس ؟ في اي قاعده علميه او منطق هذا ؟ فبالفعل السحب السديميه سبقت الشمس بزمان كبير*


 
*2 **يقول ايضا المشكك ان السحب السديميه تختلف عن الشمس ولا تسبب الليل والنهار وهو ليس له اساس علمي يبني عليه هذه الجمله فالسحب السديميه كان لها ضوء ابيض مزرق رصدته احدث الاجهزه العلميه واثبتته **. **وهذه النقطه ساتكلم عنها في شرح تكوين الشمس * 


 
*3 **يدعي المشكك ان مقولة عصور انوار خاطئه ويدعي ان اليوم في الماضي اقصر من اليوم الحالي مما يوضح انه لا يدرك شئ في حقب التكوين التي تتكون من الاف السنين ولا تختلف مع النظريات العلميه الحديثه **. **ولكنه يقيس التكوين بفكر اسلامي الذي يتكلم عن ايام الخلق بيوم الاربع والخميس و الجمعه والسبت وغيره وساعود لذلك في اخر الموضوع في ملخص شديد لمثال من الكوارث الاسلاميه العلميه*


 
*وابدا في شرح بعض النظريات العلميه وليس ادعائات وخرافات من المشككين بدون اساس*


 
*اول شئ ابدا به هو انه ثبت بالحقيقه العلميه تمدد الكون وهذا يثبت ان الكون له بداية **( **وهو بداية ما يطلق عليه الزمن وقبل ذلك كان يوجد القبل الزمان وهو ايلوهيم وحده **)*
*وهذه القاعده نشات من التاكد باستخدام مقياس سرعة الضوء الثابته في مقياس ابعاد فضائيه بعيده جدا تستغرق عدة سنوات ضوئية لنرصدها ووجد بالحقيقه ان هذه المقاييس للابعاد الكونيه بالفعل تزداد مع الزمن مما اكد استمرارية اتساع الكون فبحساب نقطه في الكون مضيئه كنجم وبوضع الاعتبار سرعة الدوران وغيرها من العوامل وباستخدام الكمبيوتر وتغزيته بمقاييس مثل سرعة الضوء والزمن الذي اخذه للوصول الي الارض من عدت سنوات سابقه ومقارنتها حاليا فنجد ان هذه النقطه تتباعد مع الزمن * 
*ولتاكيد ذلك لم تاخذ نقطه واحده بل نقاط عديده لتلغي احتمالية الخطا باستخدام نقطه واحده للمقاييس * 
*وهذه الصوره توضح ذلك * 








 
*وهذه الصوره ليست تخيليه ولكنها نتاج ابحاث وادله وعمل علماء استغرق سنين طويله وانتجت سنة **2004*
*ثانيا تم التاكد بناء علي هذه الابحاث القويه ان نظريت استمرارية الكون وعدم تغيره خاطئه واعطي قوه اكبر للنظريه السديميه وايضا القبضي الكبري والتي يوجد الكثير من العوامل الاخري التي تؤكدها مثل رصد اصوات كونيه تؤكد حدوث الانفجار الاول وايضا رصد الاضواء السديميه التي توضح وجود ضوء سديمي اولي بدا من الانفجار الاول الذي نشات منه السحابه السديميه * 


 
*وليس هذا فقط ولكن يوجد الكثير من القوانين التي تؤكد نظرية الانفجار الاول والتوسع مثل * 
*قانون ريدشيفت و هابل * 
*معادلة فريدمان * 
*ونظرية الكسمولوجيكال * 
*والمقياس المتري للتوسع الفضائي * 
*ومقياس اف ال ار دبليو **FLRW * 


 
*وهذا الرسم التوضيحي يشرح ذلك * 


 
*وهذا الرسم هو الذي ساشرحه علي مقدرتي الضعيفه لشرك ما قدمه الفكر الانجيلي * 


 







 
*وبناء علي هذه المقاييس والقوانين والنظريات يوضح ان نشات الكون كانت من **13.3 **الي **13.9 **بليون سنه مضت * 
*وساشرح بتبسيط ولمن يريد المزيد ساضع العشرات من المراجع التي يمكن الرجوع اليها * 
*القبضه الاولي التي نشا عنها الانفجار الاول كونت سحابه سديميه هذه السحابه في منتصفها لون ابيض مصفر وفي اطرافها ابيض يميل الي الزرقه وهي كانت مستمره في الدوران والتوسع * 
*وحركت الدوران مع التوسع مع وجود اختلافات في الحراره في بعض مناطقها كونت سحب جانبيه تشبه الاذرع الاميبيه تخرج منها وتكون سحب سديميه اصغر بكثير جدا من السحابه الاصليه التي استمرت في الدوران المركزي والتمدد والتخلخل واستمرارية تكوين سحب جانبيه * 
*والسحب السديميه الصغري بدات تكون المجرات النجميه وهي ايضا استمرت في الدوران والطرد المركزي والتمدد والتخلخل مما ادي اي خروج ايضا سحب سديميه جانبيه اصغرمن هذه السحب الصغري * 
*وهذه السحب السديميه الاصغر فاصغر مستمره ايضا في الدوران والتخلخل والطرد المركزي * 
*والتباعد عن باقي السحب النجميه الصغري وكونت المجموعات النجميه * 
*ونتيجه للطرد المركزي يجعل المعادن الثقيله تكون في الاطراف بقوة الدفع والغازات الخفيفه في المنتصف مثل الهيدروجين وغيره * 
*وبدات بعض الاطراف في ان تبرد وتنكمش ومع حركة الدوران كونت ما يعرف بالكواكب التي تدور حول نجم * 
*والصورة الاتيه توضيحيه * 







 
*واستمر مركز السحابه منير وباستمرار يتحول ضوءه من اللون الابيض مزرق الي اللون الابيض مصفر * 
*ولكن قبل ان نكمل شرح ما حدث للمركز نتكلم عن الكواكب التي تكونت بالفعل رغم ان المركز لا زال سحابه سديميه مضيئه نتيجه للتفاعلات المستمرة الحدوث ولانه مكون من غازات اخف ولانه اضخم بملايين المرات فسرعة برودته اقل بكثير جدا من سرعة برودة الكواكب التي هي مظلمه بسبب انها معادن ثقيله*





*والان مثال علي ذلك المجموعه الشمسيه التي تكونت في فتره زمنيه وبدات الكواكب في التشكل من المعادن الثقيله الطرفيه ولكن المركز لايزال سحابه نجميه اخف واكبر جدا من الاطراف واقل بكثير في سرعة البروده * 
*مثال توضيحي لو عندك كورتين معدنيتين احدهما في حجم كورة جولف  والاخري في حجم كورة القدم وسخنتهما لحراره عاليه متساويه وتركتهما ليبردان **. **بالطبع كورة الجلف ستبرد بسرعه اكبر بكثير جدا من سرعة برودة كرة القدم * 
*لو طبقت ذلك علي الشمس والارض فبالطبع الارض بردت وتشكلت كشكل كوكب لازال ساخن ولكنه كون الشكل الكروي المظلم ولازالت الشمس في حالتها الغازيه السحابيه المضيئه بالاضائه السديميه وبالطبع هذا الامر استغرق ملايين السنين  وتكونت الارض في شكلها الاولي من **4.5 **ملايين سنه مضت واكتملت تكوينها شبه النهائي ب **10 **الي **20 **مليون سنه * 
*وهنا الارض بردت وبدات تنكمش وتحدث التضاريس في القشره الخارجيه بسبب برودتها المستمره * 
*وبدات تقل التفاعلات التي تحدث بها ونتجت عن هذه التفاعلات بخار ماء ترسب علي سطح الارض **. **وبالطبع كان هذا البخار يتكسف ولكنه تدريجيا يتصاعد في الفضاء ويظهر سطح الكوكب بهذا الشكل * 







 
*وهذا ما يقوله الانجيل في العدد الاول والثاني من اول اصحح * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 1 *[/FONT]*في البدء خلق الله السموات و الارض * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 2 *[/FONT]*و كانت الارض خربة و خالية و على وجه الغمر ظلمة و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه * 
*فكم هو تعبير انجيلي دقيق في ذكر السماء اولا ثم الارض قبل الشمس حتي الان * 
*ثم ان سطح الارض لازال خرب بسبب البروده والحمم البركانيه وهو خالي ويوجد غمر من المياه وظلمه * 
*فبالفعل حتي الان تعبير رائع من ادق ما يكون * 


 
*ثم الارض هذه مستمره في الدوران فماذا يحدث لها ؟ * 
*النصف المواجه لمركز السحابه السديميه التي لم تبرد وتتشكل كلها بعد والمضيئه بلون ابيض مزرق يكون منير والنصف الذي مواجه للاتجاه المعاكس لمركز السحابه يكون مظلم لغياب الضوء السديمي وهذا ما وضحته السوره القبل السابقه واضع جزء منها مره اخري * 





*وهذا نور وظلمه ويقول عنه الكتاب بدقه * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 3 *[/FONT]*و قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 4 *[/FONT]*و راى الله النور انه حسن و فصل الله بين النور و الظلمة * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 5 *[/FONT]*و دعا الله النور نهارا و الظلمة دعاها ليلا و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما واحدا * 


 
*ويصف الامر بدقه وتفصيل اكثر لانه بدا يركز علي الارض المكان الذي بدا يعده الله لحبيبه الانسان الذي يخطط له انه يحيحي في عشره مع الله الي الابد * 


 
*ونعود مره اخري الي سطح الارض وعرفنا ان هناك غمر من المياه التي تكونت بسبب البخار الذي نتج عن التفاعلات والبراكين والبروده ادت الي تكسفه ولكن من المتوقع ان يبدا ان يتبخر تدريجيا ويفقد في الفضاء وهنا تدخل الله وصنع الغلاف الجوي الذي هو شئ مميز للكره الارضيه عن باقي المجموعه الشمسيه **بل عن باقي الكواكب المعروفه حتي الان **( **واصحاب نظرية التطور حتي الان لا يجدوا تفسير لوجود الماء علي سطح الارض الامر المخالف لكل نظرياتهم العلميه علي التطور وامور اخري مثل اختلاف تركيب الزهره عن الارض اختلاف كبير فهو مكون من كوكب حديث نسبيا عن عمر الارض ولا يحتوي علي ماء وبه طبقه غازيه من حمض الكبريت وجاذبيته **90 **مره مثل الارض وهذا امر ايضا فشل تماما اصحاب نظرية التطور في شرحه ولا يدل الا علي وجود خالق اراد ان يجعل الارض صالحه للحياة **) **ونجد فيه اعجاز لان بعض الغازات الثقيله مثل الاوزون وغيره التي يجب ان تكون اسفل هي بالحقيقه اعلي الغلاف الجوي وتحمي من الاشعه الكونيه الضاره ومنعت الماء الذي يستمر في التبخر من ان يفقد في الفضاء وبهذا تكون ماء تحت الغلاف الجوي وماء اعلي **( **اي محمول علي **) **الغلاف الجوي * 
*وهذا ما قال عنه الانجيل * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 6 *[/FONT]*و قال الله ليكن جلد في وسط المياه و ليكن فاصلا بين مياه و مياه * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 7 *[/FONT]*فعمل الله الجلد و فصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد و المياه التي فوق الجلد و كان كذلك * 
*وسماها الانجيل السماء ونحن نعرف ان هناك ثلاث سموات سماء الطيور وسماء النجوم وسماء السموات * 
*1: 8 **و دعا الله الجلد سماء و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما ثانيا*


 
*ولازالت السحابه التي في المنتصف تبرد تدريجيا بسرعه بطيئه ويخرج منها اذرع اميبيه اصغر بكثير قبل برودتها النهائية وتستمر تفاعلات تحويل الهيدروجين الي هيليم **.  **ولكن الارض التي تبرد بسرعه اكبر تحدث فيها الزلازل والبراكين وينتج عن هذا تغير تضاريس القشره الارضيه من سطح كروي املس الي وجود ارتفاعات وانخفاضات التي نتجت عنها بسبب الجازبيه الارضيه ان المياه تتجمع في الانخفاضات وبدات تظهر اليابسه * 
*وهذا ما قال عنه الانجيل * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 9 *[/FONT]*و قال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء الى مكان واحد و لتظهر اليابسة و كان كذلك * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 10 *[/FONT]*و دعا الله اليابسة ارضا و مجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا و راى الله ذلك انه حسن * 
*وهو ايضا تعبير دقيق جدا عما حدث * 
*وبدا خلق او كائن حي وحيد الخليه وبه مادة الكلوروفيل التي كانت مهمة لامتصاص الضوء وبدا الله في خلق انواع متعدده من النباتات لان الكائن الاولي الخليه اخرج اوكسوجين بدا يساعد علي تنقية الغلاف الجوي الذي كان لا يصلح لنمو كائن كبير وانتج ايضا بعض المواد العضويه المناسبه لنمو نباتات اكبر فخلق الله العشب ثم البقل الذي منه انواع تكون مثل الشجيرات ثم خلق الله الشجر **. **وكل هذه النباتات كانت تعيش علي الضوء والماء وبعض المواد والاملاح في التربه * 
*وهذا ما قال عنه الانجيل * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 11 *[/FONT]*و قال الله لتنبت الارض عشبا و بقلا يبزر بزرا و شجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره فيه على الارض و كان كذلك * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 12 *[/FONT]*فاخرجت الارض عشبا و بقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه و شجرا يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه و راى الله ذلك انه حسن * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 13 *[/FONT]*و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما ثالثا * 


 
*وهذه النباتات انتجت اكسجين وبخار ماء ونقت الجو اكثر فاكثر لتعده لانتاج كائنات اخري ولكن هذا استغرق حقبه زمنيه طويله جدا حدث اثنائها شئ اخر وهو تكوين الشمس والقمر * 
*مازالت الشمس في استمرارية البروده وتشكل شكل كروي يتكثف فيكون نجم الشمس في صورته شبه النهائية وبحجمه الضخم جدا رغم انها بدت للانسان الاولي هي عباره عن قرص صغير مضئ فقال عنها البعض بجهل انها طبق مضئ **. **ولكن الخالق يعرف الابعاد جيدا فيصفها بنور عظيم وايضا في نفس الوقت اطراف بدات تبرد بسرعه شديده جدا لصغر حجمها واثناء انطلاقها تاثرت بجازبية الارض فدخلت في مدار فضائي وتدور باستمرار ولها رغم انها كوكب مظلم صغير في عكس نور الشمس في اثناء الليل وهذا هو القمر * 
*وهذه تكونت في الجلد الفظائي الذي بدا بعد ذلك في الاختفاء وتكوين الفراغ مكانه * 
*وهذا بدقه شديده ما ذكره الانجيل * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 16 *[/FONT]*فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور الاكبر لحكم النهار و النور الاصغر لحكم الليل و النجوم * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 17 *[/FONT]*و جعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 18 *[/FONT]*و لتحكم على النهار و الليل و لتفصل بين النور و الظلمة و راى الله ذلك انه حسن * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 19 *[/FONT]*و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما رابعا * 


 
*وطبعا القمر دارت حوله نظريات كثيره مثل الانفصال ومشكلته في سرعة الارض الغير مناسبه او التكثف ولكنه يختلف عن الارض او الاصتياد ولكن لاتصلح السرعه وكل منها له مشاكله ولكن اقربهم للصحه هو نظرية الاصتدام ولكن هذا يتطلب امر غايه في الدقه لا يحدث مصادفه ولكن تحت اشراف قوه حكيمه جدا جدا ليصبح الامر بهذه الصوره وبهذه الابعاد لان لو القمر لم يكن موجود لما صار هناك حركة المد والجزر الهامه جدا للبحار ولو اقترب لصارة مدمره وهو علي بعد **1\ 400 **من الشمس وحجمه **1\400 **من الارض * 
*مع ملاحظه ان القمر يتباعد عن الارض **4 **سم كل سنه وهذا يهدم نظرية التطور في حد ذاته  * 


 
*ثم بعدما تنقي الجو بالنباتات والاشجار وتكونت الشمس والقمر يبدا الله في خلق عالم الحيوان من كائنات مائيه وبرمائيه وبريه واستمرت الخليقه في الايام التاليه **( **الخامس والسادس **) * 
*ملحوظه * 
*الموضوع بالطبع اعقد من ذلك بكثير جدا ولكني حاولت ان ابسطه علي قدر ضعفي معتمدا علي الحقائق العلميه ولكن لاستطيع ان ابلغها للغير متعمقين في هذه العلوم * 


 
*نلاحظ شئ ان الايام لم تكن ايام **24 **ساعه ولكن حقب زمانيه بالاف السنين وليس ملايين السنين  * 
*سفر المزامير *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*90: 4*[/FONT]

 
*لأَنَّ             أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِثْلُ             يَوْمِ أَمْسِ بَعْدَ مَا عَبَرَ،             وَكَهَزِيعٍ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]


 
*رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3: 8*[/FONT]

 
*وَلكِنْ             لاَ يَخْفَ عَلَيْكُمْ هذَا الشَّيْءُ             الْوَاحِدُ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:             *[/FONT]*أَنَّ             يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ             كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ، وَأَلْفَ سَنَةٍ             كَيَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]


 
*ولكن اضيف معلومات هامه جدا عن من يهاجم الكتاب حتي لفظيا في موضوع الايام وهو بعض الادله العلميه التي تثبت رفض فرضية التطور واثبات وجود خالق فقط في مجال الفلك **( **لن اتطرق الي الكائنات الحيه وغيره **) * 

*حقائق كثيره تؤكد ان عمر الكون اقل بكثير مما يتكلم عنه العلماء **( **بلايين السنين خطأ **) * 
*بل عمر المجموعه الشمسيه والكره الارضيه خاصه انها اقل بكثير وهو الاتي * 


 
*اولا الجاذبيه الارضيه بتقل كل **700 **سنه مما يؤكد ان عمر الحيوانات لا يزيد باي حال من الاحوال عن **10000 **سنه*

*الحقيقه العلميه الثانيه ان القمر يتباعد كل سنه **4 **سم اي انه كل سنه في الماضي كان اقرب **4 **سم اي انه من مليون ونصف سنه كان ملاصق للارض وهذا مستحيل * 
*ونعرف ان قرب القمر يجعل من المد والجذر اعنف بكثير فلا تكون الارض صالحه للحياه ايضا من من **50000 **سنه وهذه حقيقه اخري*

*ثالثا عمر القمر اقل بكثير مما يفترض لانه مع صغر حجمه بالمقارنه بالارض فهو لا يزال يحتوي علي براكين تحدث ولا يزال يبرد فهو لم يتصلب ويتجمد من مئات الاف السنين او ملايين السنين ولكنه الحقيقه عمره اقل بكثير من ذلك ومؤكد ان عمره اقل من **500000 **سنه*
*هذا بالاضافه الي قمر ايو لجوبيتر الذي هو شبه منصهر من كثرة البراكين التي تحدث عليه  * 


 
*رابعا عمر الزهره اقل بكثير جدا مما نتخيل عمر المجموعه الشمسيه فصخوره رغم حراتها الا انها لازالت حاده والتفاعلات التي تكون طبقته الغازيه الحمضيه من الكبريت تؤكد انه حديث التكوين جدا ايضا * 


 
*خامسا حسبه معقده عن معدل تفاعلات غازات الشمس تؤكد انها اقل من **4 **ملايين سنه * 

*سادسا زحل الحلقه المحيطه به هي صغيرة العمر جدا لانها مستحيله ان تكون من مليون سنه ولم تترسب او تتباعد عن السطح مع كل هذه التصادمات التي تقل من عددها كل يوم*


 
*سابعا اورانيوس ونبتون عمرهم صغير جدا وبادله كثيره ومن سنة **1972 **تاكد انه لم يكن لهما وجود الا من فتره قريبه فهذا يهدم تماما نظرية التطور * 


 
*واخيرا كيف المذنبات لم تحترق حتي الان وهذا ايضا يؤكد ان عمر الخليقه ليس كما نتخيل * 


 
*كل هذا يؤكد شيئ واحد فقط وهو ان هناك خالق يتصرف بطريقه عجيبه رائعه في اوقات في حساباته وقد يكون بالفعل خلق الشيئ في ايام * 
*سفر المزامير *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*19: 1*[/FONT]

 
*اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ             تُحَدِّثُ بِمَجْدِ اللهِ، وَالْفَلَكُ             يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]


 
*ولهذا الرب الذي يستطيع ان يصنع شيئ قادر علي ان يجعل كل شيئ في الفضاء يتكون بهذا الامر في حقب ليست بملايين السنين ولكن فقط في الاف السنين   * 
*ويكفي الصوره الملتقطه للفضاء من ابعاد سحيقه اتت بالاتي * 







 
[FONT=Arial, serif]*ABOUT THIS IMAGE:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]This image of the core of the nearby spiral galaxy M51, taken with the Wide Field Planetary camera (in PC mode) on NASA's Hubble Space Telescope, shows a striking , dark "X" silhouetted across the galaxy's nucleus.[/FONT]


 


 
*طرح سريع جدا للفكر الاسلامي الخاطئ * 


 
*الارض اولا ثم السماء وهذا خطا علمي شديد بالطبع * 
*سورة البقرة **29*
*هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ*
*وهذه كارثه علميه ان توجد الارض اولا قبل الفضاء رغم وجود ادله كثيره علي عمر نجوم وكواكب اقدم من الارض  * 


 
*تكوين الكون في ستة ايام ام ثمانية ام سبعة ايام بمقياس ارضي  ؟*
*ستة ايام **(**هود **7 )*
*وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَلَئِنْ قُلْتَ إِنَّكُمْ مَبْعُوثُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْمَوْتِ لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ*


 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]religion.html.     Retri*ثمانية ايام **( **فصلت **9 -  12 )*
*قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ  بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَنْدَادًا  ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ*
*وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ  فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ  أَيَّامٍ سَوَاءً لِلسَّائِلِينَ*
*ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ  وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ ائْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا  قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ*
*فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ  فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا  السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ  الْعَلِيمِ*
*2+ 4+2 = 8 * 


 
*سبعة ايام **( **صحيح مسلم **4997 ) * 





*فنصدق ايهم وكلهم كوارث علميه لايقولها الا امي جاهل لا يعرف شئ ؟*


 
*وعندي الكثير جدا من الاعتراضات لكني لست بصدد مهاجمة الاخر ولكن فقط قدمت مقارنه للفكر سريعه ليظهر النور من الظلمه * 


 
*واعود مره اخري للفكر المسيحي والجزء المفضل لي وهو * 
*المعني الروحي من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري * 


 
خلقة العالم
*آية **1 "**في البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض**"*
*في البدء**:*
هى كلمة تشير لمعنيان:
1.     تشير للوقت الذي بدأ الله فيه خلقة الأشياء، أى حينما بدأت تدور عقارب ساعة الزمان فالله أزلى أبدى، غير زمنى. ولكن الخليقة زمنية تقاس بالزمن فحينما بدأت الخليقة بدأ معها الزمان. وكلمة فى البدء تعنى الحركة الأولى للخلقة وبداية الزمن.
2.     نضع أمامنا هذه الآيات    " أنا من البدء..." (يو25:8)
"به كان كل شئ…" (يو3:1)
"في البدء كان الكلمة" (يو1:1)
"بكر كل خليقة…" (كو 15:1)
"هو قبل كل شئ وفيه يقوم الكل" (كو 17:1)
"الذى كان من البدء…" (1يو1:1 + 1يو2: 14،13)
"الذى هو البداءة..." (كو 18:1)
لذلك رأى كثير من الآباء أن فى البدء = فى المسيح يسوع ويكون المعنى أن فى المسيح يسوع خلق الله السموات والأرض. أو فى كلمة الله خلق الله…
*خلق**: * 
هذا يثبت أن الله هو الذى خلق العالم. وهذا  الكلام موجه لليهود الذين عاشوا وسط الجو الوثني فى مصر وسمعوا عن آلهة  كثيرة وبهذا يعلموا أن إلههم الواحد هو خالق السموات والأرض فلا يعبدوا هذه  المخلوقات (الملائكة أو الشمس أو النار…) وهي تعنى أن العالم مخلوق وليس أزلى وهذا ثابت علمياً الآن:-
1.     قانون إضمحلال الطاقة :فالشمس تزداد فيها البقع المظلمة حسب قانون.
2.     العناصر المشعة : تفقد إشعاعيتها مع الوقت ثم تتحول الى رصاص.
3.     إستمرار تغير الكون.
فلو كان العالم أزلى لكانت الشمس قد إنتهت والعناصر المشعة كلها تحولت لرصاص ولأخذ العالم شكل ثابت لا يتغير.
وكلمة خلق بالعبرية كما بالعربية برأ ومنها خالق = بارى وخليقة = برية وهي تعنى إيجاد الشئ من العدم. والله  خلق من عدم كل شئ فى اليوم الأول ثم بدأ عبر الأيام الستة يستعمل ما خلقه  فى أن يصنع كل شئ مما خلقه من العدم والكلمة جاءت هنا بصيغة المفرد.
*الله**: * 
جاء بصيغة الجمع فكأنه يقول " فى البدء خلق الألهة السموات والأرض وبالعبرية فالمفرد آل أو آلوه والمعنى الواجب التعظيم والخشوع والإحترام والجمع بالعبرية آلوهيم. وهذا يشير للثالوث الأقدس الذى خلق :-
الآب :يريد وهو الذات الذى يلد الإبن وينبثق منه الروح القدس.
الإبن :هو فى البدء الذى يصنع كل شئ ويُكَون كل شئ.
الروح القدس :كان يرف على المياه ليبعث حياة (اية 2).
*السموات**: * 
يشير بولس الرسول أنه أختطف للسماء الثالثة. والسموات الثلاث:-
1.     الأولى:سماء العصافير ويوجد بها طبقة الهواء.
2.     الثانية:سماء الكواكب. وكلا السماء الأولى والثانية سموات مادية.
3.     الثالثة:السماء الروحية التى يستعلن فيها مجد الله وفيها مساكن الملائكة وفيها عرش الله وميراث القديسين حيث يسكنون مع الله.
وكلمة سماء عموماً تشير لكل ما سما وعلا. والسماء  الأولى والثانية الماديتان هما اللذان سيزولان مع الأرض لتوجد سماء جديدة  وأرض جديدة وبالطبع فلن تزول السماء الثالثة الروحية. ولكن لماذا صمت الكتاب عن خلقة السماوات:-
1.     الكلام فى الكتاب موجه للبشر وهم لن يفهموا ما هو خاص بالسموات. وهذا ماعناه المسيح فى كلامه مع نيقوديموس (يو 12:3).
2.     بولس نفسه لم يستطع أن يصف ما فى السماء فقال "ما لم تره عين ولم تسمع به أذن" لأن لغة السماء مختلفة تماماً عن لغة البشر على الأرض.
والله خلق السماء قبل أن يخلق الأرض:
1.     ذكرت السماء قبل الأرض فى هذه الآية.
2.     راجع أى 1:38-7 فالملائكة كواكب الصبح رنموا حين خلقت الأرض.  
3.     وكلمة السموات هنا تشير لخلقة الملائكة ثم الكواكب في مساراتها.
*الأرض**: * 
كلمة أرض هنا تشير أنها كانت في حالة جنينية. والكلمة المستخدمة هنا تشمل أول حرف وأخر حرف في العبرية ( ما يناظر الألف والياء) وهذا ما دعا العلماء لأن يقولوا أن الكلمة هنا تعنى أن الله خلق كل المواد أولاً والتى سوف يستخدمها فى الأيام الستة فى خلقة العالم.
وعبارة "فى البدء خلق السموات والأرض" تحتمل معنيين:
1.     هي عبارة موجزة تعلن أن الله خلق السموات والأرض وباقى الإصحاح يشرح التفاصيل.
2.     أن  هذه العبارة تشير لأن الله خلق المواد الأولية في صورة غير كاملة ثم تأتى  باقى آيات الإصحاح لتشرح كيف إستخدم الله هذه المواد الأولية (المشار لها هنا بكلمة الأرض) ليصنع منها أرضنا الجميلة. وهذا الرأى هو الأرجح. وتصبح كلمة الأرض هنا بمعنى المواد الأولية التى سيصنع الله منها الأرض.
*أية **2 "**وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه**"*
و كانت الأرض خربة وخالية:  
الأرض هنا هو كل ما ينتمى للمادة. وهو ما يسمى الهيولى وهى المادة الأولية اللامتشكلة المفروض أنها سبقت الشكل الحالى للكون وبالإنجليزية CHAOS. وكلمة خربة وخالية بالعبرية توهو وبوهو وبالإنجليزية Without form & void أى مشوشة عديمة الشكل ومقفرة. لا تصلح للحياة فارغة من كل جمال، يكسوها الظلام. والترجمة السبعينية ترجمتها "غير منظورة وغير كاملة".
وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة:  
الغمر فى العبرية تشير لمعنى العمق والتشويش. وكلمة غمر مستخدمة لأن المياه كانت تغمر كل شئ بعمق. والظلمة نشأت من أن حرارة الأرض الشديدة جداً فى بدايتها جعلت المياه تتبخر وتكون ضباب وأبخرة منعت النور عن وجه الأرض.
و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه:  
كلمة روح وكلمة ريح هى كلمة واحدة فى العبرية واليونانية  ومن عادات اللغة اليهودية أنهم إذا قالوا روح الله فمعناها ريح عظيمة وإذا  قالوا رئيس من الله تك 6:23 إذا هو رئيس عظيم، وقول راحيل مصارعات الله قد صارعت أى مصارعات عظيمة، سبات الرب وقع عليهم أى سبات عظيم. وهكذا فهم اليهود الآية أن هناك ريح عظيمة هى نفخة الرب لإعلان بدء الخليقة (مز 6:33 + أي 13:26). وهكذا كان تشبيه المسيح يو 8:3 ونحن المسيحيين نفهم هذه الآية على أن الروح القدس هو الذى كان يرف على المياه ليعطى حياة وليكون عالم جميل. وما يربط كلا المعنيين ما حدث يوم الخمسين يوم حل الروح القدس على الكنيسة فصار صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة (أع 2:2).
وتعبير يرف إستخدم في تث 11:32 + أش 5:31 + مت 37:23 والمعنى المقصود بالكلمة يحتضن (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في بقية التفاسير الأخرى لآخرين). وكأن الروح يشبه طائراً يحتضن بيضاً ليهبه حياة خلال دفئه الذاتى.ولا  يزال الروح القدس يحل على مياه المعمودية ليقدسها فيقيم من الإنسان الذى  أفسدته الخطية وجعلت منه أرضاً خربة وخاوية، سموات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة.
ويقول العلامة ترتليان لقد أنجبت المياه الأولى حياة، فلا يتعجب أحد إن كانت المياه فى المعمودية أيضاً تقدر أن تهب حياة. والروح  القدس هكذا يحتضننا ويريد أن يعمل فينا ليصيرنا نوراً للعالم، يعمل فينا  نحن المادة التى بلا جمال ولا قداسة ليخلق فينا ما هو حسن ومقدس. (راجع أيضاً حزقيال 37).
*الآيات **3-5**: "**وقال  الله ليكن نور فكان نور ورآى الله النور أنه حسن وفصل الله بين النور  والظلمة ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلاً وكان مساء وكان صباح  يوماً واحداً**"*

*اليوم الأول*
هناك رآيين بخصوص الأيام الستة  
أولاً:أنها أيام حقيقية كل منها 24 ساعة وأصحاب هذا الرأى يقولون الله قادر على كل شئ.
ثانياً:أنها حقبات زمنية لا نعرف مقدارها فقد تطول لتصبح آلاف الملايين من السنين وهذا هو الأرجح للأسباب الآتية:
1.     الأيام ليست أيام شمسية فالشمس لم تكن قد خلقت فى اليوم الأول وحتى اليوم الثالث.
2.     اليوم السابع بدأ ولم ينتهى حتى الآن. حقاً إن يوماً عند الرب كألف سنة 2 بط 8:3.
3.     فى تك 4:2 "يوم عمل الرب الإله الأرض والسموات" هنا أدمجت الستة أيام فى يوم. فكلمة يوم هنا لا تعنى بالقطع اليوم المعروف الآن بـ 24 ساعة.
4.     وحتى الآن ففى القطبين اليوم ليس 24 ساعة.
5.     الكتاب المقدس يستخدم كلمة اليوم بمعانى مختلفة بمفهوم أوسع من اليوم الزمنى:-
 ‌أ.        يقصد به الأزل… أنت إبنى أنا اليوم ولدتك مز 7:2 + عب 5:1.
 ‌ب.    يقصد الكتاب بقوله عن الله "القديم الأيام" دا 9:7 أنه أزلى.
 ‌ج.     يقصد به الأبدية... "يوم الرب" أع 20:2.
ولماذا كان يقول كان مساءه وكان صباح؟
(ولاحظ أنه قبل خلقة الشمس لم يكن هناك مساء وصباح بالمعنى المفهوم الآن).
1.     تعبير مساء وصباح هو تعبير يهودى عن اليوم الكامل. فاليوم يبدأ من العشية ثم الصباح. وهكذا  نفعل نحن الآن فى الكنيسة فيوم الأربعاء مثلاً يبدأ من غروب الثلاثاء  وينتهى بنهاية صباح الأربعاء ثم يبدأ يوم الخميس من غروب الأربعاء وهكذا.
2.     المساء هو ما قبل خروج العمل للنور والصباح هو ما بعد خروج العمل.
3.     في اليوم الأول خلق الله النور فكان بعد خلق النور صباح هذا اليوم وما قبل خلقة النور مساء اليوم الأول.
4.     في  اليوم السابع إستراح الله، والله إستراح بعد الفداء الذى صنعه المسيح وكان  ما قبل مجئ المسيح شمس البر هو مساء اليوم السابع وما بعد المسيح صباح هذا  اليوم.
5.     كان اليهود يسمون المساء "عرب" من غروب فى العربية والكلمة فى العبرية تعنى مزيج أو خليط والمقصود به إختلاط النور مع العتمة. وكانوا يسمون الصباح "بقر" أى شق أو إنفجر لأن النور هنا شق جلباب الظلام. ولسبق الظلمة على النهار بدأوا اليوم بالمساء.
6.     اليوم  الثامن هو الأبدية بعد القيامة العامة حيث النور الدائم وحيث تستمر حياتنا  للأبد فى هذا النور ولكن حياتنا بدأت في مساء هذا العالم وستكمل فى صباح  الأبدية. وهناك يفصل الله بين النور (أبناء النور) والظلمة (أتباع إبليس سلطان الظلمة).
*خلقة النور**:*
هناك نظرية تسمي نظرية السديم. والسديم هو كتلة غازية هائلة الحجم ذات كثافة متخلخلة. وغازاتها ذات حركة دوامية. وهى تحتوى على كل مقومات الطاقة والمادة. ومادة  السديم خفيفة جداً فى حالة تخلخل كامل ولكنها أى ذرات هذا السديم تتحرك  بإستمرار من الوضع المتباعد حول نقطة للجاذبية في مركز السديم وبإستمرار  الحركة ينكمش السديم فتزداد كثافته تدريجياً نحو المركز وبالتالى يزداد  تصادم الذرات المكونة له بسرعات عظيمة وهذا يؤدى لرفع حرارة السديم. وبإستمرار  إرتفاع الحرارة يصبح الإشعاع الصادر من السديم إشعاعاً مرئياً فتبدأ  الأنوار فى الظهور لأول مرة ولكنها أنوار ضئيلة خافتة، فسفورية. وهذا  يفسر ظهور النور فى اليوم الأول وخلقة الشمس فى اليوم الرابع، ففى اليوم  الأول لم تكن الشمس قد أخذت صورتها الحالية، بل أخذت هذه الصورة فى اليوم  الرابع. وفى السموات الآن أعداداً هائلة من هذه السدم. " قد يكون أول مصدر للنور الشمس ذاتها فى حالتها السديمية الأولى أو أى سدم سمائية أخرى.





وهذا السديم كثير الإنفجار والإنكماش. ونتيجة  لهذا الإنكماش نشأ فراغات متخلخلة وحركة الغازات الدوامية سببت تمزيقاً  أدى إلى تكوين ما يشبه الأذرع الخارجة عن جزئها المركزى وبزيادة التخلخل  إنفصلت هذه الأذرع متكاثفة بعيداً عن الجزء الأم.
وكان أن الأجزاء المنفصلة كونت الكواكب المعتمة ولكن بفعل الحركة ظلت هذه الكواكب دائرة فى فلك الجزء المركزي.
وبإستمرار الإقتراب بين الذرات وإستمرار تصادمها أدى هذا لإرتفاع كبير فى درجة الحرارة وأدى لتفاعلات نووية (كما هى حالة الشمس الآن). وهكذا  كانت كل الكواكب مثل الشمس لكن مع الأيام بردت الكواكب مثل الأرض قبل  الشمس لصغر حجمها بالمقارنة مع الشمس وبعد أيام كثيرة ستبرد الشمس أيضاً  وتتحول لكوكب مظلم. وكانت دورة الكواكب (الأرض/المريخ… إلخ) أسرع من الشمس فهى وصلت للسخونة والبرودة أسرع من الشمس لصغر حجمها بالمقارنة مع الشمس.
تفسير أباء الكنيسة لظهور النور قبل خلقة الشمس
علل توما الإكوينى (1225-1274) نور اليوم الأول بأنه نور الشمس التى لم تكن قد إتخذت هيأتها قبل اليوم الرابع للخليقة وفسره ذهبى الفم (344-407) بأنه كان نور الشمس التى كانت فى اليوم الأول عارية من الصورة وتصورت فى اليوم الرابع.
*بدء ظهور النور على الأرض*
كانت الأرض محاطة بغيوم كثيفة تحجز النور عنها وعندما بدأ ينقشع هذا الضباب بدأ النور يظهر. وكان هناك مناطق بها غيوم كثيفة حجزت النور أما المناطق التى إنقشع عنها الضباب فصارت منيرة. هذا هو أول معنى لفصل النور عن الظلمة. وأيضاً بدأ ظهور النور حينما تكون الغبار حول الأرض الذى تنكسر عليه الأشعة فيظهر النور. هنا نقف أمام قول بولس الرسول "لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر" عب 8:3.
والله فصل بين النور والظلمة:  
فإذا أشرق النور لا تصير هناك ظلمة. وبداءة  كان هناك مناطق منيرة ومناطق مظلمة ثم عين الله الشمس لهذا بعد ذلك  فبشروقها يكون نور وبغروبها يكون ظلام وهذا ناشئ عن دوران الأرض والشمس.
والله كانت أول أعماله خلقة النور لنرى نحن أعماله فنسبحه كما تسبحه ملائكته. والنور هو بكر خلائق الله. والمسيح البكر كان هو نور العالم. والعكس هو الشيطان سلطان الظلمة الذى أعماله تكون ليلاً حيث يسرق وينهب أما الله فأعماله فى النور فكلها حب وعطاء وكلها حسن وجميل.
وقال الله:  
المسيح هو كلمة الله وقوته ويده، به صنع كل شئ (مز 9:33) وكلمة قال هنا لا تعنى أن الله تكلم ليسمعه أحد بل هو أراد فنفذ كلمته (الأقنوم الثانى) إرادته. فالمسيح كلمة الله به كان النور فهو النور الحقيقى. راجع كو1: 16،17 
ورأي الله النور أنه حسن:  
لم يقل هذا عن الظلمة. فالله لم يخلق ظلمة، بل أن الظلمة ناشئة عن غياب النور، هي حرمان من النور، بل بظهور النور إنفضحت الظلمة وعرفت. لكن  الظلمة جعلها الله نتيجة لدوران الأرض، والإنسان المتعب من العمل نهاراً  يحتاج إلى الليل لينام ويعطى جسده راحة أما فى الأبدية فلا تعب ولا حاجة  للظلمة أبداً. وكون أن الله يجد الشئ حسن فهذا ليس راجعاً فقط لشكله وجماله بل لأنه كاملاً ونافعاً ومناسباً. وكان أن الله خلق كل شئ حسن ولكن الإنسان بفساده أفسد إستخدام الخليقة الصالحة. وبعد أن جاء المسيح ليجدد طبيعتنا الساقطة وكأنه يخلقها من جديد لا نعود نرى في العالم شيئاً شريراً.
ودعا الله النور نهاراًً والظلمة دعاها ليلاًً:  
هنا الله يعلم الإنسان أن يدعو الأشياء بأسمائها ويميزها حتي لا يسقطوا تحت الويل النبوى " ويل للقائلين للشر خيراً وللخير شراً الجاعلين الظلام نوراً والنور ظلاماً أش 20:5" فالله فصل بين النور والظلمة لكى نقبل النور كأبناء للنور ونرفض الظلمة فلا نسقط تحت ليل الجهالة المهلك. وفصل  النور عن الظلمة يشير لفصل الملائكة عن الشياطين بعد سقوطهم فصاروا ظلمة،  وفصل القديسين فى السماء وهم فى أحضان إبراهيم عن الأشرار في الجحيم مثل  الغنى وبينهما هوة عظيمة.  
وكان أول أعمال الله هو النور ورأت الملائكة فمجدته أي 7:38. وهكذا  فى بداية الخليقة الجديدة حينما قام المسيح من القبر المقدس إنطلق منه نور  مازال ينطلق حتي اليوم فى بعض الأوقات لأن الرب أشرق علينا بنوره الألهي. وهكذا فى المعمودية ننعم بالنور الإلهى، نور قيامته عاملاً فينا، كأول عمل إلهى فى حياتنا. ولذلك نسمى المعمودية "سر الإستنارة" فنوهب روح التمييز بين النور والظلمة "أف 8:5"

*الآيات **6-8**: **"**وقال الله ليكن جلد فى وسط المياه وليكن فاصلاً بين مياه ومياه**. **فعمل الله الجلد وفصل بين المياه التى تحت الجلد والمياه التى فوق الجلد وكان كذلك**. **ودعا الله الجلد سماء وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً ثانياً**"*
[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]-*اليوم الثانى*
*الجلد**: * 
الكلمة العبرية هى "رقيع" وتعنى أى شئ مبسوط وممتد (أش 22:40).





وتشير الكلمة لغطاء ممتد أو خيمة مبسوطة. والكلمة اللاتينية Firmamentum والإنجليزية Firmament وتعنى دعامة أو أساس ثابت (ربما من نفس مصدر كلمة Firm أى ثابت ومتين).
والقديس باسيليوس فسر كلمة جلد بأن الهواء هو جسم له صلابة (أى كثافة وشدة) فيستطيع أن يحمل السحاب فوقه. إذن الجلد هو الجو المحيط بالأرض. ونرى هنا أن موسى لم يأخذ بالرأى القديم أن الهواء هو فراغ وعدم فموسى لا يردد ما يسمعه من الناس بل من الروح القدس. والجلد إذن هو سماء الطيور، وليس سماء الكواكب. وطريقة تحقيق ذلك كانت بأن الأرض كانت فى غليان مستمر وبخار فكانت محاطة بغلاف بخارى كثيف. وفى الفترة بين اليوم الأول والثانى أى الحقبة الأولى والثانية أخذت درجة الحرارة تهبط، وبالتالى هدأ البخار وبدأ الجو يصير صحواً. أما تسمية الجلد سماء فذلك من قبيل إطلاق الكلمة على ما هو سام ومرتفع.
*كيف تكون الجلد*
كان جو الأرض مدفوناً تحت سطحها. وتشمل   خاماته الأولية والمواد الطيارة الحبيسة في البلورات أو الداخلة في تركيب   الجزيئات الثقيلة في الأيام الأولي لتكوينها… وكل هذه الخامات تحررت من   البراكين مع الرماد والحمم وتحررت من الينابيع والنافورات مع مائها   وأملاحها وغازاتها… وهكذا تكون جو الأرض بعد أن هدأت الغيوم وخرجت الغازات.
*المياه التي تحت الجلد والمياه التي فوق الجلد**: * 
هنا قدم المياه التي تحت لأنها الأصل والمنشأ لما فوق   وهذا الجلد يفصل ما بين المياه التي من فوق أي السحب، والمياه التي من أسفل   أى البحار وقد حمل هذا مفهوماً روحياً. فحينما يستنير الإنسان (بعمل نور المعمودية – اليوم الأول) عليه أن يحمل داخله الجلد الذى يفصل بين مياه ومياه فيتقبل مياه الروح القدس العلوية واهبة الحياة (يو 14:4) ويسمو فوق المياه التي هي أسفل، مياه البحر المالحة التى من يشرب منها يعطش أكثر. وإذ   يرتبط المؤمن بالمياه العليا التي هي فوق في السماوات يصير سماوياً،  ويطلب  الأمور المرتفعة العلوية، فلا يكون له فكر أرضى بل سماوى (كو1:3) ونلاحظ أنه لم يقل هنا أنه حسن. ولعل   هذا راجع أن السماء لم تكن قد إكتملت زينتها بالكواكب والنجوم أو لأن عمل   اليوم الثاني والثالث كان متصل حيث إجتمعت المياه معاً في اليوم الثالث   ولما تم العمل قال إنه حسن فى اليوم الثالث. وهناك رأى يقول أن اليهود كانوا ينظرون إلى الهواء كمسكن للشياطين (أف2:2) بهذا المفهوم لم يقل هنا أنه حسن فالجلد مسكن الشيطان. لذلك فحين علق المسيح على الصليب حاربهم فى عرينهم. ولذلك قال بولس الرسول " سنخطف جميعاً معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء 1تس 17:4" فإن كانت الشياطين تقطن الهواء، فالرب قد غلبهم في عرينهم وسيحملنا في ذات الموضع كأبناء الميراث عوضاً أن كنا أبناء المعصية. والهواء يشير لخروج النفس من الجسد خلال الموت لتنطلق في الهواء. وبعد أن كانت النفس قبل المسيح تنطلق من الجسد فتجد الشياطين تحاصرها فى الهواء، أصبحت تقابل الرب في الهواء.
*الأيات **9-13**:** "**وقال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء إلى مكان واحد ولتظهر اليابسة وكان كذلك**. **ودعا الله اليابسة أرضاً ومجتمع المياه دعاه بحاراً ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن**. **وقال الله لتنبت الأرض عشباً وبقلاً يبزر بزراً وشجراً ذا ثمر يعمل ثمراً كجنسه بزره فيه على لأارض وكان كذلك**. **فأخرجت الأرض عشباً وبقلاً يبزر بزراً كجنسه وشجراً يعمل ثمراً بزره فيه كجنسه ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن**. **وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً ثالثاً **".*
*اليوم الثالث*
أية 9: "وقال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء الى مكان واحد ولتظهر وكان كذلك "
حين بردت الأرض ظهرت القشرة الأرضية وحين بردت أكثر أدى   هذا إلي تقلص القشرة الأرضية وتشققها فنشأت المجارى العميقة ومنها المحيطات   والبحار والأنهار وكل مجتمع البحار متصل بعضه ببعض، أما البحار المعزولة   الآن فجاءت نتيجة عوامل طبيعية مختلفة. ونلاحظ أن ¾ مساحة الأرض عبارة عن مياه لتكون كمية البخر كافية لتكوين سحاب كافى ليروى الأرض ويرطب جوها.
أية 11: "ودعا الله اليابسة أرضاً ومجتمع المياه دعاه بحاراً ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن "
نجد هنا خلقة النبات ولم يخلق الله النبات إلا بعد أن خلق مستلزمات نموه من أرض وحرارة معقولة وأنوار. وخلقة   النباتات لازمة فى هذه الحقبة قبل خلقة الحيوان والإنسان، فجو الأرض الأن   مشبع بغازات كربونية والنبات يمتص هذه الغازات ويخرج بدلاً منها أكسوجين   فيتنقى جو الأرض. وحين يخلق الله الحيوان يجد النبات غذاء له ويجد أيضاً الجو نقى فيستطيع الحياة.
وموسى قد رتب بالوحى الإلهى ترتيب ظهور الحياة النباتية (عشب فبقل فشجر) والعشب مثل الطحالب والحشائش القصيرة والبقل يشمل نباتات الحبوب (قمح/ ذرة/ فول……) والنباتات حتى تنمو فى اليوم الثالث قبل شمس اليوم الرابع فلهذا إحتمالات:
1.     الله قادر أن ينبت النبات دون شمس فهو خالق الكل.
2.     ربما   أستفادت النباتات من حرارة الأرض الذاتية ومن الأنوار السديمية أو من   الشمس ذاتها قبل أن تأخذ صورتها الحالية أو دورتها الحالية بينها وبين   الأرض.
3.     ان يكون الله إكتفى بالحشائش لتنقية الجو وأعطى للأرض إمكانية الإنبات فى هذا اليوم ثم أنبتت الأرض البقول والأشجار في أيام لاحقة. ونجد في (تك8:2) أن الرب الأله غرس جنة ليسكن فيها آدم فربما تكون فى هذه المرحلة أن النباتات بدأت تأخذ شكلها المعروف. وأما نباتات اليوم الثالث فكانت شئ خاص لتنقية الجو.
الترتيب الذى أعلنه موسى للخليفة وهو أعشاب/ بقل/ شجر/ حيوانات مائية/ طيور/ حيوانات أرضية/ إنسان، يتفق مع الترتيب الذى تضعه علوم الحياة الحديثة.
ولاحظ أن اليوم الثالث هو الذى ظهرت فيه الأرض المثمرة بعد أن كانت مدفونة لمدة يومين تحت الماء. واليوم الثالث هو يوم قيامة المسيح.
والأرض تشير للإنسان (خرج الزارع ليزرع… وبعض البذور وقعت على أرض صالحة فأعطت ثمراً). وكون الأرض غارقة تحت مياه البحر فهذا يشير لغرق الإنسان وموته فى خطايا وشهوات العالم. وتوبة الإنسان تجعله يقوم مع المسيح فيكون له ثمر. فالأرض الصالحة طالما كانت مدفونة فلا فائدة منها (الأرض هنا تشير لحياتنا أو لوزناتنا) (مت 8:13 + 25:25) راجع تك 27:27. إذن فى إنبات الأرض علامة على قيامة الجسد، فكما تخرج الأرض حياة بأمر الرب، هكذا بأمره يرد الحياة لجسدنا المائت.
*الآيات **14-19**: "**وقال الله لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل وتكون لآيات وأوقات وأيام وسنين**. **وتكون أنواراً في جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض وكان كذلك**. **فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور الأكبر لحكم النهار والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل والنجوم**. **وجعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض**. **ولتحكم على النهار والليل ولتفصل بين النور والظلمة ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن**. **وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً رابعاً**"*
*اليوم الرابع*
آية 14: "وقال الله لتكن أنوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل وتكون لآيات وأوقات وأيام وسنين "
أنوار  
هنا بالعبرية مأوروت وتعنى حوامل نور أو نيرات والمقصود   بها الشمس والقمر والنجوم أما كلمة نور في الإصحاح الأول فهى بالعبرية أور   ومقصود بها مجرد إشعاع أو ضياء قد يكون سببه أنوار السدم أو أى مصدر   كهرومغناطيسى أو كيميائى أو أنه نور الشمس السديم الأم التى ستشكل الشمس   فيما بعد.
جلد السماء:
هذا غير جلد الأرض (أية 6) الذى يفصل بين مياه ومياه. فجلد السماء هو الذى يحمل الكواكب.
حتى اليوم الرابع كان نور الشمس أو الشمس ذاتها فى حالة هيولية ولم تأخذ الشمس صورتها بعد. وكان هذا اليوم هو يوم ترتيب العالم الشمسى وفيه توالى الليل والنهار، كما هو معروف إلى يومنا هذا. وأخذ الفلك شكله المعروف. وهل يمكن أن ننسب حفظ الكواكب في مداراتها بهذا الإعجاز للصدفة!! حقا فالسموات تحدث بمجد الله. وهناك تأمل روحى فإن الشمس تشير للمسيح، شمس البر الذى قدمه الآب لنا ليحول ظلمتنا إلى نور. والقمر   يشير للكنيسة التى لا تضئ من نفسها بل ينير عليها المسيح فتضئ والكواكب  هم  القديسون سواء علي الأرض أو فى السماء كل له موضعه في الفلك ويضئ.
تكون لآيات:  
فالشمس لها موعدها تشرق فيه كل صباح وهى تشرق وتغرب بحسب قانون معروف وحين يكسر هذا القانون فيكون بطريقة معجزية أو آية وهذا حدث 3 مرات:
1.    يوم صلب المسيح حدثت ظلمة علي الأرض ولم يكن وقت كسوف.
2.    بصلاة يشوع توقفت الشمس ليكمل حربه ضد عدوه يش 12:10.
3.    رجوع الظل على المزولة كعلامة لتأكيد شفاء حزقيا الملك 2 مل 11:20.
وأوقات:
الكلمة فى العبرية تشمل الأعياد والمناسبات التى أمر الله بها أش 13:66 وقد حدد الناس مواسم الزراعة وهجرة الطيور بحسب الوقت الذى يحدده مكان الشمس وفصول السنة ومواسمها (ربيع/ شتاء…) كل هذا راجع للشمس.
وأيام وسنين:  
هناك تقويم شمسى وتقويم مبنى على دورة القمر وتقويم مبنى على الكواكب (الشعرى اليمانية) وهم بالترتيب السنة الميلادية ثم السنة العربية ثم السنة القبطية.
آية 16 :"فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور الأكبر لحكم النهار والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل والنجوم "
النورين العظيمين:  
أى الشمس تنير صباحاً والقمر ينير ليلاً.


 
*والمجد لله دائما*


[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*References*


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Feuerbacher, B.; Scranton, R. (25 January 2006). "Evidence for     the Big Bang". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_TalkOrigins_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/astronomy/bigbang.html#evidence.     Retrieved 2009-10-16.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]        Wright, E.L. (9 May 2009). "What is the evidence for the Big        Bang?". Frequently Asked Questions in Cosmology. UCLA, Division       of  Astronomy and Astrophysics.        http://www.astro.ucla.edu/~wright/cosmology_faq.html#BBevidence.        Retrieved 2009-10-16.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Komatsu, E. (2009). "Five-Year Wilkinson Microwave Anisotropy     Probe Observations: Cosmological Interpretation". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Astrophysical     Journal Supplement_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*180*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     330. doi:10.1088/0067-0049/180/2/330.     Bibcode: 2009ApJS..180..330K.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Menegoni, Eloisa [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_et     al_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     (2009), "New constraints on variations of the fine structure     constant from CMB anisotropies", [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Physical     Review D_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*80*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (8), doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.80.087302,     http://arxiv.org/abs/0909.3584[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*c*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*d*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Hubble, E. (1929). "A Relation Between Distance and Radial     Velocity Among Extra-Galactic Nebulae". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Proceedings     of the National Academy of Sciences_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*15*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (3): 168–73. doi:10.1073/pnas.15.3.168.     PMID 16577160.     PMC 522427.     http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/debate/1996/hub_1929.html.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Gibson, C.H. (21 January 2001). "The     First Turbulent Mixing and Combustion". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_IUTAM     Turbulent Mixing and Combustion_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     http://sdcc3.ucsd.edu/~ir118/GibsonAbstract.pdf.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Gibson, C.H. (2001). "Turbulence And Mixing In The Early     Universe". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_arΧiv:astro-ph/0110012_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     [astro-ph].[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Gibson, C.H. (2005). "The First Turbulent Combustion".     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_arΧiv:astro-ph/0501416_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     [astro-ph].[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     "'Big bang'     astronomer dies". BBC     News. 22 August 2001. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/1503721.stm.     Retrieved 2008-12-07.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Croswell, K. (1995). "Chapter 9". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_The     Alchemy of the Heavens_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Anchor Books.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Mitton, S. (2005). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Fred     Hoyle: A Life in Science_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Aurum Press.     p. 127.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Slipher, V.M.     "The     Radial Velocity of the Andromeda Nebula". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Lowell     Observatory Bulletin_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     56–57. http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1913LowOB...2...56S.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Slipher, V.M.     "Spectrographic     Observations of Nebulae". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Popular     Astronomy_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*23*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     21–24. http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1915PA.....23Q..21S.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Friedman,     A.A. (1922). "Über die Krümmung des Raumes".     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Zeitschrift     für Physik_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*10*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     377–386. doi:10.1007/BF01332580.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(German)*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif](English translation in: Friedman, A. (1999). "On the Curvature of Space". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_General Relativity and Gravitation_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*31*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 1991–2000. doi:10.1023/A:1026751225741. http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1999GReGr..31.1991F.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]) [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Lemaître,     G.    (1927). "Un univers homogène de masse constante et de     rayon    croissant rendant compte de la vitesse radiale des nébuleuses        extragalactiques". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Annals     of the Scientific Society of Brussels_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*47A*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     41.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(French)*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif](Translated in: "A Homogeneous Universe of Constant Mass and Growing Radius Accounting for the Radial Velocity of Extragalactic Nebulae". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Monthly Notices of the Royal Astronomical Society_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*91*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 483–490. 1931. http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1931MNRAS..91..483L.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]) [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Lemaître,     G. (1931). "The Evolution of the Universe: Discussion".     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Nature_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*128*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     699–701. doi:10.1038/128704a0.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Christianson, E. (1995). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Edwin     Hubble: Mariner of the Nebulae_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     New York (NY): Farrar,     Straus and Giroux. ISBN 0374146608.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*c*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Peebles, P.J.E. (2003). "The Cosmological Constant and Dark     Energy". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Reviews     of Modern Physics_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*75*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     559–606. doi:10.1103/RevModPhys.75.559.     arXiv:astro-ph/0207347.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Milne, E.A. (1935). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Relativity,     Gravitation and World Structure_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Oxford (UK): Oxford     University Press. LCCN 35-19093.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Tolman, R.C. (1934). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Relativity,     Thermodynamics, and Cosmology_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Oxford (UK): Clarendon     Press. LCCN 34-32023.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Reissued (1987). New York (NY): Dover Publications ISBN 0-486-65383-8. [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Zwicky, F. (1929). "On     the Red Shift of Spectral Lines through Interstellar Space".     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Proceedings     of the National Academy of Sciences_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*15*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (10): 773–779. doi:10.1073/pnas.15.10.773.     PMID 16577237.     PMC 522555.     http://adsabs.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/nph-bib_query?1929PNAS...15..773Z.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Full     articlePDF (672 KB). [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Hoyle, F.     (1948). "A     New Model for the Expanding Universe". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Monthly     Notices of the Royal Astronomical Society_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*108*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     372. http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1948MNRAS.108..372H.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Alpher,     R.A.; Gamow, G. (1948). "The     Origin of Chemical Elements". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Physical     Review_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*73*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     803. doi:10.1103/PhysRev.73.803.     http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1948PhRv...73..803A.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Alpher,     R.A. (1948). "Evolution of the Universe". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Nature_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*162*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     774. doi:10.1045/march2004-featured.collection.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Singh, S.     "Big Bang".     http://www.simonsingh.net/Big_Bang.html.     Retrieved 2007-05-28.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Penzias, A.A.; Wilson, R. W. (1965). "A     Measurement of Excess Antenna Temperature at 4080 Mc/s".     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Astrophysical     Journal_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*142*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     419. doi:10.1086/148307.     http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1965ApJ...142..419P.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Boggess, N.W., [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_et     al._[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif];     Mather, J. C.; Weiss, R.; Bennett, C. L.; Cheng, E. S.; Dwek, E.;     Gulkis, S.; Hauser, M. G. [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_et     al_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     (1992). "The COBE Mission: Its Design and Performance Two Years     after the launch". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Astrophysical     Journal_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*397*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     420. doi:10.1086/171797.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Spergel, D.N., [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_et     al._[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (2006). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Wilkinson     Microwave Anisotropy Probe (WMAP) Three Year Results: Implications     for Cosmology_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     http://arxiv.org/abs/astro-ph/0603449v2.     Retrieved 2007-05-27.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Hawking,     S.W.; Ellis,     G.F.R. (1973). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_The     Large-Scale Structure of Space-Time_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Cambridge (UK): Cambridge     University Press. ISBN 0-521-20016-4.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*c*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*d*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Hinshaw, G., [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_et     al._[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (2008). "Five-Year     Wilkinson Microwave Anisotropy Probe (WMAP) Observations: Data     Processing, Sky Maps, and Basic Results" (PDF). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_The     Astrophysical Journal_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     http://lambda.gsfc.nasa.gov/product/map/dr3/pub_papers/fiveyear/basic_results/wmap5basic.pdf.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Guth, A.H.     (1998). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_The     Inflationary Universe: Quest for a New Theory of Cosmic Origins_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Vintage Books.     ISBN 978-0099959502.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Schewe, P. (2005). "An     Ocean of Quarks". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Physics     News Update_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (American     Institute of Physics) [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*728*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (1). http://www.aip.org/pnu/2005/split/728-1.html.     Retrieved 2007-05-27.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Kolb and Turner (1988), chapter 6 [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Kolb and Turner (1988), chapter 7 [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*c*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Kolb and Turner (1988), chapter 4 [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Peacock (1999), chapter 9 [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Ivanchik, A.V. (1999). "The     Fine-Structure Constant: A New Observational Limit on Its     Cosmological Variation and Some Theoretical Consequences".     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Astronomy     and Astrophysics_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*343*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     459. http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1999A&A...343..439I.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Goodman, J. (1995). "Geocentrism Reexamined". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Physical     Review D_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*52*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     1821. doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.52.1821.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     d'Inverno, R. (1992). "Chapter 23". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Introducing     Einstein's Relativity_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Oxford (UK): Oxford     University Press. ISBN 0-19-859686-3.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Kolb and Turner (1988), chapter 3 [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Gladders, M.D., [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_et     al._[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif];        Yee, H. K. C.; Majumdar, Subhabrata; Barrientos, L. Felipe;        Hoekstra, Henk; Hall, Patrick B.; Infante, Leopoldo (2007).     "Cosmological     Constraints from the Red-Sequence Cluster Survey". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_The     Astrophysical Journal_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*655*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (1): 128–134. doi:10.1086/509909.     http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2007ApJ...655..128G.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     The     Four Pillars of the Standard Cosmology [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Peacock (1999), chapter 3 [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Steigman, G. (2005). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Primordial     Nucleosynthesis: Successes And Challenges_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     arXiv:astro-ph/0511534.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Bertschinger, E. (2001). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Cosmological     Perturbation Theory and Structure Formation_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     arXiv:astro-ph/0101009.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Bertschinger, E. (1998). "Simulations     of Structure Formation in the Universe". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Annual     Review of Astronomy and Astrophysics_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*36*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     599–654. doi:10.1146/annurev.astro.36.1.599.     http://arjournals.annualreviews.org/doi/abs/10.1146/annurev.astro.36.1.599.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Direct     Searches for Dark Matter, White     paper, The National     Academies. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Whitepaper:     For a Comprehensive Space-Based Dark Energy Mission, The     National Academies. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]^     [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*b*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*c*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Kolb and Turner (1988), chapter 8 [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Dicke, R.H.; Peebles, P.J.E. "The big bang cosmology—enigmas     and nostrums". in Hawking, S.W. (ed); Israel, W. (ed). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_General     Relativity: an Einstein centenary survey_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Cambridge     University Press. pp. 504–517.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Penrose, R. (1979). "Singularities and Time-Asymmetry". in     Hawking, S.W. (ed); Israel, W. (ed). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_General     Relativity: An Einstein Centenary Survey_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Cambridge     University Press. pp. 581–638.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Penrose, R. (1989). "Difficulties with Inflationary Cosmology".     in Fergus, E.J. (ed). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Proceedings     of the 14th Texas Symposium on Relativistic Astrophysics_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     New     York Academy of Sciences. pp. 249–264.     doi:10.1111/j.1749-6632.1989.tb50513.x.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Sakharov, A.D. (1967). "Violation of CP Invariance, C Asymmetry     and Baryon Asymmetry of the Universe". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Zhurnal     Eksperimentalnoi i Teoreticheskoi Fiziki, Pisma_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     32.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(Russian)*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif](Translated in [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Journal of Experimental and Theoretical Physics Letters_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], 24 (1967).) [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Navabi, A.A.; Riazi, Nematollah (2003). "Is the Age Problem     Resolved?". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Journal     of Astrophysics and Astronomy_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     3. doi:10.1007/BF03012187.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Keel, B. "Dark     Matter".     http://www.astr.ua.edu/keel/galaxies/darkmatter.html.     Retrieved 2007-05-28.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Yao, W.M., [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_et     al._[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (2006). "Review of Particle Physics". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Journal     of Physics G_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*33*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     1–1232. doi:10.1088/0954-3899/33/1/001.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Chapter 22:     Dark matterPDF (152 KB). [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Caldwell, R.R; Kamionkowski, Marc; Weinberg, Nevin N. (2003).     "Phantom Energy and Cosmic Doomsday". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Physical     Review Letters_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*91*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     071301. doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.91.071301.     arXiv:astro-ph/0302506.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Hawking, S.W. (1973). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_The     Large Scale Structure of Space-Time_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Cambridge (UK): Cambridge     University Press. ISBN 0-521-09906-4.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Hartle, J.H.     (1983). "Wave Function of the Universe". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Physical     Review D_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*28*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     2960. doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.28.2960.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Langlois, D. (2002). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Brane     Cosmology: An Introduction_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     arXiv:hep-th/0209261.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Linde, A. (2002). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Inflationary     Theory versus Ekpyrotic/Cyclic Scenario_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     arXiv:hep-th/0205259.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Than, K. (2006). "Recycled     Universe: Theory Could Solve Cosmic Mystery". Space.com.     http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/060508_mm_cyclic_universe.html.     Retrieved 2007-07-03.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Kennedy, B.K. (2007). "What     Happened Before the Big Bang?".     http://www.science.psu.edu/alert/Bojowald6-2007.htm.     Retrieved 2007-07-03.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Linde, A. (1986). "Eternal Chaotic Inflation". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Modern     Physics Letters_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*A1*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     81.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Linde, A. (1986). "Eternally Existing Self-Reproducing Chaotic     Inflationary Universe". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Physics     Letters B_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*175*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]:     395–400. doi:10.1016/0370-2693(86)90611-8.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Khoury1, J.; Ovrut, B. A.; Seiberg, N.; Steinhardt, P. J.; Turok, N.     (2002). "From big crunch to big bang". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Physical     Review D_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*65*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     (8). doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.65.086007.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Kragh, H. (1996). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Cosmology     and Controversy_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Princeton (NJ): Princeton     University Press. ISBN 0-691-02623-8.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     People     and Discoveries: Big Bang Theory, www.pbs.org [/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Ferris, Timothy (1988). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Coming     of age in the Milky Way_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     Morrow. pp. 274, 438. ISBN 9780688058890.     http://books.google.com/books?id=a8nuAAAAMAAJ.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif],     citing Berger, André (1984). [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_The        Big bang and Georges Lemaître: proceedings of a symposium in   honour      of G. Lemaître fifty years after his initiation of big-bang        cosmology, Louvainla-Neuve, Belgium, 10-13 October 1983_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     D. Reidel Pub. Co.. p. 387. ISBN 9789027718488.     http://books.google.com/books?id=eYHvAAAAMAAJ.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*^*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]     Wright, E.L (24 May 2009). "Cosmology     and Religion". [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Ned     Wright's Cosmology Tutorial_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].     http://www.astro.ucla.edu/~wright/cosmo[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desperado_3d (5 نوفمبر 2011)

باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الإله الواحد, آمين.
أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي الحبيب سمعان على الموضوع المهم. لقد قرأته و هو جميل جداً.
لدي كم استفسار بسيط إذا سمحت لي:
حسب فهمي المتواضع (أتمنى أن تصححني إذا كنت مخطئاً) فالأرض أصغر عمراً من الشمس علمياً, فعمر الأرض هو حوالي 4.54 مليار سنة و عمر الشمس هو حوالي 4.57 مليار سنة. 
(مع التحفّظ على كلمة مليار) لكني أنقل المعلومة كما هي.
طبعاً أنا أقول هذا بالأخذ بعين الاعتبار عمر الشمس و هي في حالتها السديمية وليس بشكلها الحالي. فهي بذلك تكون أقدم من الأرض.

المصادر:
Age of the Earth
Sun

فإذا أخذنا بعين الاعتبار عمر الشمس في حالتها السديمية (الموجودة قبل الأرض) فسنجد أن تعبير الكتاب المقدس هو دقيق جداً لدرجة مذهلة.
فأريد أن أعرف من حضرتك إذا كنت ما أفكّر فيه صحيحاً. لأن أغلب المواقع (خلال تصفّحي) تقول أن الشمس أقدم من الأرض. و هم بهذا يهاجمون الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول أن الشمس خُلقت في اليوم الرابع. لكن إذا أخذوا بعين الاعتبار عمر الشمس في حالتها السديمية, فلن يجدوا أدق من تعبير الكتاب المقدس.
سلام المسيح.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*



فإذا أخذنا بعين الاعتبار عمر الشمس في حالتها السديمية (الموجودة قبل  الأرض) فسنجد أن تعبير الكتاب المقدس هو دقيق جداً لدرجة مذهلة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

متفق معك أخى الحبيب
*


----------

